# AGM/TTOC email...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Did everyone get the AGM/TTOC email?

Anyone interested in standing for *any* committee position?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, apart from the position of Chairperson that is. 

The club rules being adhered to allows any member of the TTOC to put themselves forward for a committee role if they feel they could help out. The only exception being that the role of club chair has to be nominated from existing members of the club committee.

I thought the email was already long enough without adding exceptions to the rules etc etc


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Nem said:


> Well, apart from the position of Chairperson that is.
> 
> The club rules being adhered to allows any member of the TTOC to put themselves forward for a committee role if they feel they could help out. The only exception being that the role of club chair has to be nominated from existing members of the club committee.
> 
> I thought the email was already long enough without adding exceptions to the rules etc etc


Nick,

I did not get the email/ Still waiting for my AboluTTE as well


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Well, apart from the position of Chairperson that is.


Well that's not the information I got from Mervyn when I asked...

"Does the Club Constitution allow for an existing member (but not
Committee member) to stand for Chairman at the AGM?". YES, absolutely,
there is no qualifying period for election to any Committee post.

So I think some clarification is required. :wink:

You know my views regarding the TTOC and it's current methods of operation and I see no sense in repeating them here. If there is no position available that will allow change to be effected without a prolonged committee battle, then I really cannot see the point.

For the past two years I have tried to effect change from within by taking on a committee-based position and on both occasions the frustration of trying to 'get things done' has defeated me. :? Okay, it's a club run by a committee but having to seek approval to dot every 'i' or cross a 't' is a slow, time-wasting process and not my style at all. I believe in rewarding able and confident volunteers by allowing them the room to breathe, develop and deliver.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Unfortunately Mervyn was "singing from the wrong sheet" and had from somewhere found the original club constitution from when the club was founded in it's current state in 2003. He was basing his answers to your email on that document which was not current at all. This was something we picked up on and I thought he had emailed you again to clarify his mistake.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jammyd said:



> Nick,
> 
> I did not get the email/ Still waiting for my AboluTTE as well


Hi mate. Just checked and we have a gmail.com address listed for you, which is where the email will have been sent to.

Might be easier, and if you don't mind, if you grab your copy of absolutte at the AGM / event next weekend?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Well, apart from the position of Chairperson that is.
> ...


That was my fault , I'll get a mag in the post tonight


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Unfortunately Mervyn was "singing from the wrong sheet" and had from somewhere found the original club constitution from when the club was founded in it's current state in 2003. He was basing his answers to your email on that document which was not current at all. This was something we picked up on and I thought he had emailed you again to clarify his mistake.


So you're saying that Mervyn was quoting from the 'original club constitution from when the club was founded in it's current state in 2003.' But you're also saying that document is not current, right?

So can you post a copy of the current club consitution? I believe we were also to expect an agenda for the AGM? Can you tell us when that will be made available please?

Cheers Nick,

Rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The constitution was updated to fit the purpose of the club in 2006 I believe, I wasn't involved with the club then so can't be more specific I'm afraid.

I'll dig out the PDF copy I have tonight when I'm home from work.

The agenda is being sorted out this week, to allow for any extra items for inclusion after the email update. So should be posted on the TTOC site early next week.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> The constitution was updated to fit the purpose of the club in 2006 I believe, I wasn't involved with the club then so can't be more specific I'm afraid.
> 
> I'll dig out the PDF copy I have tonight when I'm home from work.
> 
> The agenda is being sorted out this week, to allow for any extra items for inclusion after the email update. So should be posted on the TTOC site early next week.


Okay Nick, thanks... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Nem said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Nick,
> ...


No worries, gives me something to read while I am in the bar and you are all eating dinner... gonna take my own bottle of JD! Have you seen the prices of a holiday inn bar lately


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


Thought you were on expenses


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nick ,

I didn't get an email...?

Thanks,
Penny.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> gonna take my own bottle of JD!


I'll bring a glass, Paul! I am absoluTTely positively a JD person 
[no ice for me!]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

phodge said:


> Nick ,
> 
> I didn't get an email...?
> 
> ...


You should have in the next few minutes (or so). But there was a reason for you not getting it first time


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Nick, got it now!

:wink:


----------

